# FF Vitals During Rehab?



## needinthenatreg (Dec 2, 2008)

@ a fire scene while vitaling the fire fighters, what are the most important vitals on scene......
-# of bottles used
-RR
-HR
-BP


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 2, 2008)

needinthenatreg said:


> @ a fire scene while vitaling the fire fighters, what are the most important vitals on scene......
> -# of bottles used
> -RR
> -HR
> -BP



is this a multiple choice question or are you looking for us to add to your list?


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 2, 2008)

Our SOG specifies that FFs must rehab after 2 air bottles or 45 min of work or as needed.  There is no specified amount of time that they must be in rehab.  After having a chance to rest, get something to drink, etc. the FFs are assessed, and will only be released if their heart rate is below 110, their diastolic blood pressure is below 100, and their temperature is below 100.6.

How those specific parameters were determined, I cannot say.  I have yet to have to force someone to stay in rehab longer than they "wanted" to because of vital signs being outside the specified parameters.  Also, even if they check out ok according to vital signs, if they just aren't acting like themselves I can always keep them for a little bit longer, to do a more thorough assessment on them.  If all else fails, I contact the safety officer and get them involved in keeping someone in rehab when it is warrented.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2008)

Why is this in the NREMT section?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 2, 2008)

s/he's studying for the nremt, so i gather hes taking questions right out of the practice book and posting them here.

me personally, i found it more beneficial to research the answers to questions i didnt understand myself instead of asking people to spoon feed me info. worked out better for me anyway. everybody learns differently.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 2, 2008)

KEV, thats the difference between you and the OP. When you encounter a situation you arent immediately familiar with, you dont run to your textbook, pocket guide or call a friend, you troubleshoot on your own- keeping the basics in mind. I'll even bet you took your state test without asking for the answers from a neighbor. 
Tomato / Tamatoe (you get the idea).


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> s/he's studying for the nremt, so i gather hes taking questions right out of the practice book and posting them here.



That's the thing. I don't remember learning anything about fire fighting during my EMT-B course (California, where I was trained, is an NREMT state). I guess I'll have to check my textbook when I get home to see if there's actually anything in there about rehab.



> you dont run to your textbook



I know that this wasn't directed at me and I'm probably taking it a tad out of context (gosh, ME read too far into things? Never!), but there's nothing wrong with running to a text book, as long as the person isn't just parroting off answers like the ghost of Cowley was speaking directly to him.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 2, 2008)

the issue here isnt referencing published study material. i do it often as i come upon a topic id like to knwo more about.

the issue is asking other people to give you the answers to a question instead of looking them up yourself. thats not learning.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 2, 2008)

I can pretty well inform that there is no question on the NREMT in regards to firefighting rehab as it is not in the curriculum and or part of AHA or PHTLS. 

I do not teach nor will I unless it is mandated as I hope it never is.


R/r 911


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 2, 2008)

well then im flabergasted as to how and why this is relevant. i though it was a good guess.

my point about looking things up and answering your own questions stand, however.


----------



## needinthenatreg (Dec 4, 2008)

*multiple choice*



KEVD18 said:


> is this a multiple choice question or are you looking for us to add to your list?



multiple choice


----------



## needinthenatreg (Dec 4, 2008)

*elaborate*

I should elaborate...the FF wants to go back in and I am attempting to clear him/her(PC) the NREMT is looking for the most important factor relating to clearing the FF...thanks, K


----------



## needinthenatreg (Dec 4, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Why is this in the NREMT section?



Because it's a q strait off the NREMT-P exam?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 4, 2008)

needinthenatreg said:


> Because it's a q strait off the NREMT-P exam?



Can't be. EMT curriculum does NOT involve F/F rehab and hence the NREMT cannot test over it as well. 

R/r 911


----------



## needinthenatreg (Dec 4, 2008)

*easy now*

Easy now everyone...we're all on the same team.  All I know is that I had a q relating to this on my first shot for my P.  Obviously there is nothing in the book about FF rehab b/c Nat Reg does not deal with it.  I am assuming that the question was a basic question wrapped in with some irrelevant fire scenario to throw the tester off.  All of your banter has helped me and I appreciate the different viewpoints.  Have a great day and take care.  Sincerely, Kyle


----------



## needinthenatreg (Dec 4, 2008)

*other opinions*

Oh yea, I feel like we've beat this topic so if we could focus on my other question, about where to stand at the front door of a residence that we were called to respond to, that'd be great.  Like I said before, I'm just trying to get my P.  Nat Reg here...these are q's I've researched and I'm simply using this as another tool.  Once again, thank you all for your time. K


----------



## TomB (Dec 4, 2008)

The number of cylinders used is not a vital sign. NFPA 1584 does specify certain parameters for vital signs (I think it's a systolic pressure of 160, a diastolic pressure of 100, and a pulse rate of 100 or 110 but I'm not certain). None of it is a substitute for common sense, since a lot of firefighters shouldn't be fighting fire in the first place based on their preexisting medical conditions (like hypertension and even coronary artery disease). The LODD statistics speak for themselves. Here's a recent article on emergency scene rehab from JEMS.


----------

